# Laguna LT18 3000 Bandsaw - Very Solid Saw



## vikingcape

Great review looks like you got a super band saw. I'm extremely jealous with my little black and decker 10 inch saw. One day….


----------



## JustJoe

How could you not buy an MM16!!!??? (just kidding)
Good review. That's a monster of a saw. Hopefully it lasts forever and you don't have to test Laguna's customer service.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I have the SUV 14 with a Resaw King blade as well ..I have 3 other band saw's.. This is by far the best band saw I have ever owned, and the Resaw King blade is superb ..I just resawed some 8/4 cherry 13 1/2 " wide, it went thru like butter.

I know their customer service has had some bad press, but my experience was like yours, Could not have been better . Just my .02


----------



## Surfside

Wow! A good band saw. That should serve you well. Enjoy!


----------



## rustfever

Your experiences with Laguna 18 is exactly as I had with my Laguna 16.

My 16 is a dream. Easy to adjust and easy to keep in adjustment.

The people at Laguna are helpful. The owner of Laguna will bend over backwards to be helpful and professional.

I am sold that Laguna tools are of the greatest value. Beats the 'Green' tools every day.

Ira
Central Cal.


----------



## Woodwrestler

I agree. I like Laguna as a company and when I compared it to other saws it was much better.


----------



## nwbusa

Glad to see some others with positive Laguna experiences. I own several Laguna tools, including a bandsaw, and they provide me with excellent service.

Thanks for the review and enjoy your new saw!


----------



## Limerick

Thank you for the review. I've been looking at the Laguna bandsaws for an upgrade. Sounds like I am on the right tract.


----------



## RodNGun

I have the same saw and could not more pleased. With the Resaw king blade it's as good as it gets. Laguna people were fantastic, I stopped in their warehouse and they demoed a bunch of saws for me. Very happy with my choice.


----------



## Fettler

I own this saw; it vibrates horribly.. The Vibration is worst with a 1" resaw king:





I don't have the mobility kit. Laguna sent me a replacement saw, the second one is slightly better than the first. I did not enjoy my customer service experience at all.

The resaw king slices like butter but the vibration results in a very unclean cut. Just looking at your pictures I can tell you're getting better results than me.

As for coplanar pulleys, check that your tooth edge (or back) is parallel with the table. Otherwise you'll run into issues cutting curves.


----------



## Woodwrestler

I guess the question begs to be asked, why would you keep a defective saw. I would have sent it back, called VISA and done a charge back if needed.


----------



## Perfect45Degree

I wish I had the 18 but I could only afford the 16. I didn't know about LJ at the time I purchased mine so I had no idea so many of you are unhappy with Laguna. Interesting. I have had a fantastic time with my saw and I get crispy old woodworkers in my shop digging the heck out of my resaw work. I bought a few resaw kings and milled a bunch of LONG and WIDE Gon Callo Alves (Tiger wood) Jatoba and Wenge, I haven't had any trouble.
Recently I had a few jobs doing more of this kind of resaw work but I didn't have my resaw kings, just a 1/2" three tooth resaw blade. I did it, beautiful, consistant, four boards out of one.

Seems like no matter what tool is out there someone always gets a crapper. I'm very glad it wasn't me.


----------



## Antlers

How do you feel about your saw now, a couple years later?


----------



## Woodwrestler

Still love the saw. Same criticism is the blade guard having to be pulled off to change blades. Otherwise its a great saw and I have had no issues with it.


----------



## BitXBit

I have a question I am hoping you can help me with. What are the dimension of the base. I plan on fabricating my own mobile base.

Thank you,

Paul


----------

